# just sayin hi!!!



## brunny (Mar 8, 2007)

_hi   my name is Brunny  and I teach shukokai karate in UK    just sayin hi to everyone!!!!_


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2007)

brunny said:


> _hi my name is Brunny and I teach shukokai karate in UK just sayin hi to everyone!!!!_


 
Greetings brunny and Welcome to MT...Suggestion...You might want to try a different style if script..Your current choice is a little hard to read..


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! (I agree with Drac on the font). Happy Posting!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Brunny, welcome to MT!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Brunny - welcome to MT. Enjoy the board.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial talk and Hi from me.


----------



## chinto01 (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to our group!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## searcher (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!   Please tell us more about yourself.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 8, 2007)

Qapla and welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## JasonASmith (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome, and have a good time here...


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Share a little, take a little and enjoy a lot.


----------



## twendkata71 (Mar 9, 2007)

mensoree.Welcome. We can always use another member.


----------

